
Ask HN: Best way to host lots of little web apps? - doomsdaychicken
I have a bunch of web apps that I&#x27;d like to host without too much headache? Digitalocean is nice but I have to manually monitor each one. None of them require databases or any complex configuration.
======
russianator
I've used these guys in the past
[https://zeit.co/pricing](https://zeit.co/pricing)

They have a decent free plan and their Pro plan is pretty good value.

------
nogox
If you have the Docker images, try hyper.sh. The easiest and fastest way to
deploy apps with Docker.

